# My 2008 Sinister DNA



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

So got myself a 2008 DNA, the is crap out and the sun isn't out to show the true Candy Purple color of the paint but I was too excited to not get some pictures up. Bruce I want to thanks you so much for getting me the DNA on the short notice an answering all annoying emails and questions.


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks sweet, but I think it would look better with the seat tilted back a few more degrees.


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

what brakes and cranks? sick bike though.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

2008 Juicy 3

















Profile 175mm white cranks


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

sick! nice color combo too. thanks


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet! What seat is that?


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Specs for any one that cares

2008 Medium Sinister DNA
Mavic Deetraks
Rock Shox Argyle 409 100mm
Chris King headset 
Answer Protaper bars 2” rise 
Atomlab Aircorp stem 
Avid Juicy 7
Gusset Bastard grips neon green
Gusset Slim Jim pedals neon green
Profile Race 175mm Cranks white
e.13 32t Supercharger
Salsa 32t chain ring
Profile Spider
KHE half link chain
Gusset single speed kit 16t cog
Demolition D1 lime green seat
Thomson Elite seat post 30.9mm
Gusset seat clamp 31.8 white
Kenda Kiniption/K-rad tires


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

that bike looks soooo sick, you should definitely post some more pics of it when the sun comes out to get the full affect of that paint job.


----------



## trix2569 (Nov 26, 2008)

*buy*

hey would you sell that bike?Price


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

If your were to have told me that I was going to look at a purple and green DJ bike I would have expected it to look wrong. But that bike is VERY nice looking, congrats! Still, I should have known better cause I have an awesome looking purple guitar. 

Purple, the color of royalty. Know why? Something to do with back in the days the dye to make purple was so expensive, which of course made it desirable for the wealthy royal types to show off their...royalness.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

trix2569 said:


> hey would you sell that bike?Price


Is that a serious request?:skep:  ....if so your pretty much a dick, why would I build up a bike just to my liking to sell it:madman:



demonbydesign said:


> If your were to have told me that I was going to look at a purple and green DJ bike I would have expected it to look wrong. But that bike is VERY nice looking, congrats! Still, I should have known better cause I have an awesome looking purple guitar.
> 
> Purple, the color of royalty. Know why? Something to do with back in the days the dye to make purple was so expensive, which of course made it desirable for the wealthy royal types to show off their...royalness.


Haha, yeah when I first told my mom I was gonna get my bike painted purple she was kinda worried. She was like "Are you sure you want spend that much? What if you don't like it", I love my bike I wouldn't trade anything for it. Best is when people at the park call me "gay" for riding it, I tell them its my bike and I like it that all that matters or I just agree with them and they shut up lol.

Yeah the color I wanted was royal purple but the color that best matched my idea of the color was candy purple so w/e it came out sick anyways.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Looks awesome.

I can't help but feel it needs something else in white to match the cranks..... maybe a stem or something. Otherwise it is killer.


----------



## demonbydesign (Sep 6, 2008)

dirtjumper202 said:


> Is that a serious request?:skep:  ....if so your pretty much a dick, why would I build up a bike just to my liking to sell it:madman:
> 
> Haha, yeah when I first told my mom I was gonna get my bike painted purple she was kinda worried. She was like "Are you sure you want spend that much? What if you don't like it", I love my bike I wouldn't trade anything for it. Best is when people at the park call me "gay" for riding it, I tell them its my bike and I like it that all that matters or I just agree with them and they shut up lol.
> 
> Yeah the color I wanted was royal purple but the color that best matched my idea of the color was candy purple so w/e it came out sick anyways.


Candy purple huh? Whatever it's called...it's smokin' my friend! Which is funny (not in a gay way! lol) cause my bike is a primer color gray and totally not flashy. It's flashy in it's non-flashiness! lol

Oh and for the hell of it, here's what my guitar looks like!

https://www.harmony-central.com/ProductImages/Large/000008790.jpg

Enjoy that bike man it's sweet as hell.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> I can't help but feel it needs something else in white to match the cranks..... maybe a stem or something. Otherwise it is killer.


yeah well I seat clamp haha, I was gonna get a white stem, but money ran short so I picked up this stem. I may spray it white some time, or get a white lever.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Dude your so ghay 


Nice bike, that would like be my second choice of any frame I would own. :thumbsup:


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

front of the bike looks really high. Maybe it is an illusion. Bike looks wicked dope though:thumbsup:


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

sex


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Careful with that Kiniption in the rear, they like to slide out from under you as soon as you're not on tarmac.

Great ride.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

hey dirtjumper, nice bike ddude, all your help on my build is working out, after christmas it will be finished, just need to get a few more parts (wheels, brakes, chain) and im set!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow amazing bike sir! Those DNA's look ssssoooo good!!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Can I do sex with your bike? She is virgin?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I would also go with a new chainring (one piece) and drop the e.13 bash. I mean you have Profiles. Seems pointless to have a FR/DH-esque set-up for no reason.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

damn. that bike looks _sinister!_
never thought green and purple would go together, but you have proved me dead wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

sick build...liking the color scheme


----------

